# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  Good Book to Read

## BlackJack

Hi, I too suffer from Health Anxiety BADLY. I just read a very interesting book that made me a tiny bit better about it and not feeling so alone. It is called "Phantom Illness, Shattering the Myth of Hypochondia" by Carla Cantor. It can be found at the  library.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Hey, Black Jack! Welcome to the site  :Welcome:  & thank you so much for sharing these resources; it's very nice to see resources on things that help people feel better! 

 :Hug:  

~ Aella

----------

